# Check out this Craigslist ad LOL



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2010)

TFCD Implied or Non-Nude Shoot


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 26, 2010)

"I don't have DSLR, just a pocket digital camera." :thumbup: :lmao:


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 26, 2010)

other than his camera, which isn't a big deal, i don't see anything wrong here. he's not a pedo because he's asking for IDs to verify age, and hes not some guy that just wants to see girls naked.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jul 26, 2010)

I kinda got that impression, too.  ^^ I got the impression that he was clearly saying he wasn't a photographer, but specializing in PP.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah.... but I still wonder how many responses he will get.  At least he tries.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm.. i swear when I saw it the first time it said NUDE.


----------



## amber.martin (Jul 26, 2010)

as a woman, no way would i answer that.. lol i get whats he asking for, but im thinking maybe he should just ask friends.. craigslist can have some wierdos.... brings back memories of the "craigslist killer"....... juuuust saying! LOL


----------



## dak1b (Jul 26, 2010)

wow:lmao:


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 26, 2010)

I find it slightly ammusing that he is looking for a photo shoot but only has a pocket digital camera... I'm not knocking him because he has great enthusiam but it honestly makes me wonder if hes looking to just take pictures or if hes looking to try and start a relationship with his "model"


----------



## Restomage (Jul 26, 2010)

He might as well say "hey I'm looking for some sexy pics for my private collection, so email me back!" lol


----------



## vtf (Jul 26, 2010)

Someone needs to call him and guide him to this forum.:hug::


----------



## Eco (Jul 26, 2010)

That's the great thing about Craigslist, there is no shame in putting out a pile of xxxx and waiting for someone to eat it.  

Personally I hope he scores.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2010)

GWC--Guy With Camera...gets his jollies that way...he probably has a Model Mayhem page as well...


----------



## burnws6 (Jul 26, 2010)

So now Craiglist offers rape? Awesome. Gotta love the interweb. More cowbell please.


----------



## burnws6 (Jul 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> GWC--Guy With Camera...gets his jollies that way...he probably has a Model Mayhem page as well...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lJzW4U5Qsc[/ame]


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 27, 2010)

^^^ HAHAHAHAHAHA! I've never seen that before but damn it was funny as hell


----------



## burnws6 (Jul 27, 2010)

Truth is sometimes the best humor.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 27, 2010)

This ad cracks me up.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2010)

Hahahah... that vid is funny.  Although I must say some of the girls on there were not that bad!


----------

